# Me presento desde Michoacan, Mexico



## hugo.20 (Jun 18, 2013)

:wave: 

Hola a todos, mi nombre Hugo Huerta, soy de la piedad michaocan mexico, me dedico a la venta de refacciones mopar, tengo ya desde hace un año mi WV Derby 2002, en Argentina y europa Polo classic , motor 2.0 con frenos de disco en las 4 ruedas, del tiempo que tengo con el son pocos los cambios que a sufrido y muchos de ellos gracias a la recomendacion de un amigo quien tambien esta en este foro hvalleg 

bueno es dejo esta pequeña galería de fotos de los cambios que ha tenido durante este tiempo 

su primer sesión fotográfica ( creo que fue en mayo  ) , para este entonces ya no tenía el polarizado en los cristales y los calipers recién pintados de amarillo 



















Y un leve percance en Septiembre 










pero todo quedo bien 










Poco después su primer lavado de interiores que la verdad si le urgía mucho, septiembre 2012 



















Buscando modificaciones fáciles pintamos los emblemas, esto fue el 8 de octubre 



















Para el 15 de octubre se pinto el interior de los faros*  










Luego el gancho de arrastre, esto en octubre 27 










El 31 octubre había detallado las rejillas de fascia , spoiler delantero y fascia trasera ah también le pinte el gancho de arrastre trasero 



















Para el 12 de noviembre le pulimos los amortiguadores de la cajuela 










Le toco el turno al suelo  esto el 29 de noviembre 










Y para el 3 de diciembre le pasamos rastrillo y se le aplico película oscura a las lámparas de direccional y reversa 










El 15 de diciembre le puse sus placas largas junto con los porta placa 










a la semana siguiente nos lanzamos a un evento de autos donde predomino los clásicos y el* * *shundig  



















Pienso que si hubo alguien que dijera ¨mira ese Derby se ve chido  ¨ 

En enero las bacas estaban flacas y no hubo nada  fue hasta el 1 de febrero de este año que seguimos con los planes y uno de ellos era ponerle eurolip de mkIII 










Fue mucha la planeación pero al final se logro un buen resultado*  



















Después lo preste a papa y le dio en la torre* :'(* :'( pero la reparación fue sencilla 










De lo más reciente es la barra de torsión by* Edd Pro desinsg* y esta última semana le cambie el depósito del refrigerante 










pocos dias despues pilumos el multiple 










despues cambio de color a los frenos 










se que encontrare mucho contenido en este foro 

Saludos desde michoacan mexico


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## vampvr (Apr 13, 2010)

que onda bro, yo soy de Mexico, mejor hubieras hecho tu presentacion en ingles muy pocos hablan espanol por aqui creo yo, x cierto se ve muy bien ese multiple pulidito y la barra en naranja tmbn, slds.


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

Hola Hugo. Bienvenidos a VWVortex.

A mi me gustan las fotos de su Derby. Es un modelo no disponible en Los Estados Unidos.

Hay mucha gente aquí que se habla inglés, pero el español está bién también.

:beer:


----------

